# found bug in my viv - please ID



## laborelch (Jul 21, 2012)

found this one crawling on a log of manzanita this morning. Was wondering if you can ID it or know if it's something to worry about?
It is about 1/4" long head to tail. Sorry for the blurry picture - it was moving fast. 
Thanks!


----------



## laborelch (Jul 21, 2012)

some more shots (on coco hut).


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like a seedcorn beetle.


----------



## laborelch (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the ID. Tried to search if they will cause harm in a vivarium but couldn't find much info online. Do I need to be concerned or will frogs (when added to the viv) just eat them?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Earwig!!!!


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

I highly doubt thats an earwig.


----------



## laborelch (Jul 21, 2012)

Definitely not an earwig.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Post to bugguide.net
I've always gotten any bugs ID'd there that I've posted a photo on.

Steve


----------



## laborelch (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Looks like it's some sort of flat bark beetle.


----------

